# CZ P10S Optics Ready



## SargeC4 (Dec 2, 2017)

Finally go to shoot my buddy's CZ P10S with an RMR. I'm super impressed.  [MEDIA=youtube]HLn4wcrpC2w[/MEDIA] 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

